# Travel Insurance



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Some recommendations please: I've searched on here and googled but can't find anything to fit our criteria as follows:

a)both over 65
b)Annual Cover with one trip up to 90 days
c)Pre-existing medical conditions

AS regards c) my wife's gall stones are a "pain" in more ways than one as she has had symptoms a few months ago. No treatment, no medication and GP says "leave well alone"

C&CC want a whopping £525 for a year's cover! A big jump from the £56 we paid to EHIC plus last year- and don't want to know this year.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We've stopped taking out health insurance. 
I"m a European travelling in Europe, I'm sure my continental cousins will look after me should the need arise.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

" I'm sure my continental cousins will look after me should the need arise. "

Hmm-but at a price. Dread to think of the cost if oh had to go into hospital in Spain-and whereas here they'd send her home after 24 hrs, over there they're likely to whip her gall bladder out and then a week in hospital


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I got a good deal with Virgin. They were recommended by another member on here and came up with a good price for annual cover and some pre-existing conditions. Once declared you can choose whether you want to cover that condition or not.
Virigin Travel Insurance


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

It must be "hit the retired motorhomer day". C&CC have just quoted us a £434 increase on last years travel insurance! I have a "chronic" (apparently) medical condition, which now requires this loading (only cost an additional £10 last year). My wife says someone has to pay for the new software!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Virgin restricts you to 31 days if over 65yrs-and I didn't even get as far as talking about medical conditions :roll:


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Telbell said:


> Virgin restricts you to 31 days if over 65yrs-and I didn't even get as far as talking about medical conditions :roll:


Oh b***er. Didn't realise that sorry.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Saga look like they offer cover up to 90 days on their annual policy.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

philoaks said:


> Saga look like they offer cover up to 90 days on their annual policy.


Thanks Phil- but "Computer says no" to Gall Stones where symptoms have occurred in last 12 months :roll:

Didn't even get as far as receiving a price!


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

hi 
Staysure cover us for 100 days maximum one trip, total 183 days per annum, covering known condition.
Resa


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We got really good cover from LV with up to 90 days and cover for high blood pressure for less than £100. 

As the computer can say NO I think it can also say yes when it's not meant to .....got 2 very different quotes within the hour from the same company and have checked through all the details to confirm it's OK

So keep trying and think about at least covering everything else if not the main condition.........it's all about balancing the risk ....as much for them as it is for us.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Staysure is about a tenner cheaper than C&CC with a bit less cover.

Trouble is webby, all the q's asked are the same-know them off by heart by now. Frequently no logic to the criteria they use. eg big difference between Diverticulosis (which many thousands have) and Diverticulitis, but several companies use software which doesn't discriminate between the two-and the medical screening people won't listen to reason.

I'm sure I've tried LV= but I'll have another go over the weekend. I'm "medical screened" out now :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Try here
Travel Insurance over 65s
Leisure Guard seems to be the one to look at?

Leisure Guard small print for pre-existing conditions
see also time limits for over 65s

Some "free" with financial organisations/banks don't cover pre-existing conditions so something to be wary of.

As in Leisure Guard small print you may need a combination of single trip insurance for the longer trip and multi trip for the rest? I think Money Saving Expert talks about this as being more economical too?

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We use:

http://www.ehicplus.com/?referer=ga_ehic&gclid=COi0j6K8gLkCFcLHtAoduioAjQ

Never had to claim tho

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> We use:
> 
> http://www.ehicplus.com/?referer=ga_ehic&gclid=COi0j6K8gLkCFcLHtAoduioAjQ
> 
> ...


Had ehichplus last year but they won't insure at all this time :roll:

BUT 
  

iT'S "WEBBY" that's come up trumps!

Just got on line quote from LVC at £278 for 90 days to include oh's Gall stones and my hypertension and (symptomless) diverticulosis so saving of about £250. (None of moneysaving experts 19 quotes would give us more than 45 days)

I'm happy with that and have gone for it- a big "Thanks" to you all-MHF members come up trumps again :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell : PM just sent.

G


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

LV also came up trumps with our Car Insurance.....by a long way. Wouldn't it be great to have everything covered by the same company.

My sister in law had a car crash in France last year and there were terrible hassles between car/travel and house insurance as to who was responsible for what. Last thing you need.Luckily everyone was OK.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

VenturerDave said:


> It must be "hit the retired motorhomer day". C&CC have just quoted us a £434 increase on last years travel insurance! I have a "chronic" (apparently) medical condition, which now requires this loading (only cost an additional £10 last year). My wife says someone has to pay for the new software!


I'. 74 with angina and AgeUK have just quoted me £1155 for a multi-trip 31 day world cover. Strangle a single trip of 31 days to the USA worked out at over £1500!!!!!!

Avanti quoted £545.53 with good cover - guess which one I took?

The main problem (for me) with using only the EHIC in Europe is that there is no cover for repatriation if gravely ill.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out Santander certain conditions allowed. Can choose not to cover pr e existing conditions. Trip cover up to 62 days no max number of trips in 1 year just .


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

BrianJP said:


> Check out Santander certain conditions allowed. Can choose not to cover pr e existing conditions. Trip cover up to 62 days no max number of trips in 1 year just .


This type of policy (bank.credit card "freebie") usually come with age and many other limitations.

They certainly won't insure me. (74 years with angina)


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Actually I am not talking about the "free insurance" that is now finished but the one you pay for with Santander.
My point was though that you can still get cover (certainly with Santander) for all other risks if you choose not to pay for certain pre existing conditions. I have just done it for my wife who has several problems.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We belong to the M&S premium club, £20 a month but you get lots of free things, coffee etc which probably more than cover the cost if you shop in M&S.

Free travel insurance included, I cannot see how they can be as good as some of these expensive policies and we have never claimed but that us all we have ever used. On paper they look fine but how?

I retired 12 years ago and lost my BUPA cover when I sold my company but put the same amount every month into a savings account ' just in case.' That account now has several thousand pounds in it which would have otherwise been in the insurance companies pocket.

Spending much of our lives in Canada we know how expensive medical costs are, especially across the pond, whether these free policies are any good I have no idea and wonder if anyone has ever claimed?

Nationwide do one as well.


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Have you tried Sheild Total Insurance, they had an article in the MMM last month. Google them for their site.

I just had a quote of £112 for annual multitrip, no preconditions.

They taylor the policy for motorhome owners....take a look. The usual caveat applies.

Dai


----------



## Cornichons (Apr 23, 2012)

*Staysure*

We're under 65 and have 100 day insurance with Staysure.
Although it looks like you can do the same if over 65, if you hover the pc cursor over the ? mark at the 100 day option on their quote site it clearly states only up to 35 days if over 65. It also states that in the policy.
Worth phoning them I would think.


----------

